# Need a little help with my Sub



## Wookiee (Mar 8, 2015)

:help:

Hi good people of the low frequencies I have an ageing M&K sub woofer that every now and then barks. What I mean by that is that instead of being a nice even bass it will literately bark, like it is being feed pure square waves, or not unlike it is being over driven, which I know it is not.

It is some 18 years old now and M&K ceased trading sometime ago any body heard this or is there a better forum here to ask this question?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a couple possibilities, it could be that the amp is going bad or the driver is failing. Another possibility is that your simply over driving it? given its age I can say for sure that it was not designed to handle going deeper than maybe 30Hz. are you using it for movies?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm with Tony; my first guess would be the amp. Sounds like your subwoofer is speaking its last words, and given the fact its almost 2 decades old it might be time to consider purchasing something else. Fixing that amp is probably not a wise investment. The driver is more than likely on its last legs as well, so even if you do get the amp repaired the driver may not last much longer.


----------



## Wookiee (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks good peeps.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Have you looked at the actual cone and its surround (the ring around the cone)? Older drivers use a paper surround, which becomes brittle with age. By removing the grille you may find the surround has disintegrated in places, or even all the way around the cone! It's a fairly cheap and simple fix. Parts Express has replacement kits for almost any cone surround. Just throw away the instructions and go at it (wink)!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Lou said, check the speaker’s surround. #1 failure item with older speakers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

